# Beetle 2.0 to Awp 1.8T Swap!!!



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

Well I'm doing a Engine Swap on a 2.0 BEV Beetle. To a AWP 1.8T. Doing it at my house. Had the immobilizer defeated by APR with Stage II chip. Front Mount, 3 Inch Down-pipe, silicone boost and coolant hoses. Forge Splitter valve and some other things. The beetle has monotronic 7.5 which is the same as the 1.8t which makes the swap a lot easier. Don't have to deal with the dbw and all the other stuff. We left the stock transmission in there for now with all the other associated wiring, so we only changed the engine side of the harness. Kept the alternator, ac compressor, power steering pump, transmission, starter, and some other things. The only thing i have to add is the speed sensor to the harness 14 pin connector by the battery or inside on the beetle. So far so good, everything is looking ok. But i will know at the end of the week.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Beetle 2.0 to Awp 1.8T Swap!!! (jerseyjim0)*









got the front clip off and working to get the starter and trans and other stuff out of the engine bay


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Beetle 2.0 to Awp 1.8T Swap!!! (jerseyjim0)*









Got the engine out of the car, it was pretty easy but the hardest part was because it was a beetle and its a tight spot lol

















Now this bad boy is going to be a a Hybrid 20V. 2.0T







Rebuilding this soon http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Beetle 2.0 to Awp 1.8T Swap!!! (jerseyjim0)*

Ok so i got the new engine in, with my new VF-Engineering Motor Mount. So Sweet!!!!








The install wasn't too bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pretty straight forward. Took about an hour to put it in and bolt up.

















Now i just need to do the front mount piping, figure out what to do with the map because the pipe i have the opening it too big. Then have to add the vss sensor in to the T14a Connector and install the Turbo inlet pipe, air filter, and other simple parts. I already did the timing belt and waterpump, thermo and bunch other things before install. Also the downpipe needs bolting up Can't wait to see it in action http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Beetle 2.0 to Awp 1.8T Swap!!! (jerseyjim0)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBEETLE (Sep 26, 2013)

Does this happen to be a Straight forward swap as far ECU is Concern cause i figure i'll just save up for standalone after everything said and done. i also have a 2002 beetle 2.0 and i've crapping out on this swap should i get it or stick to the 2.slow Much help will be needed on your info Sir Thanks :thumbup:


----------

